# Programmas / Software >  Excel. Persnas kods > dzimšanas dati.

## AndrisZ

Varbūt kāds zin kā Excelī pārveidot aili ar personas kodiem par aili ar dzimšanas dienu "Date" formā?

----------


## JDat

vot... jautājums īsteniem programmieriem.   ::  

Noteikti paskatīšos.


Edit: pieņemot ka personas kods ir šūnā A2, viena no formulām varētu būt tāda: =DATE(MID(A2;5;2);MID(A2;3;2);MID(A2;1;2))
klasiskais variants ar pareizo ciparu paņemšanu no burtu savirknējuma. BASIC programmētāji noteikti zin šo funkciju.

Edit2: Ja ievada 010100-12345, ko tad darīt? Excel nepareizi interpretē ja piedzima 2000 gadā.  :: 
Domāsim tālāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

Blakus ailē jau es protu dabūt, piemēram, 01/01/2000, Bet problēma lai Excels to saprot par datumu nevis par tekstu.
Ja aile noformēta kā "Date dd/mm/yyy", tad divreiz ar peli uzklikšķinot tas teksts tiešām pārvēršas par datumu, bet vairākus tūktošus reižu klikšķināt...  ::

----------


## JDat

Šitas uz ātru roku, ja gribās korekti apstrādāt arī 200 gada problēmu.
=DATE(CONCATENATE(IF(VALUE(MID(A2;5;2))>10;19;20);MID(A2;5;2));MID(A2;3;2);MID(A2;1;2))
Ja gads ir lielāks par 10 (par 2010 gadu), tad pieņemam ka dzimis 20 gadsimtā 1911 līdz 1999. Ja gads ir 00 līdz 09 tad pieņemam ja dzimis 21. gadsimtā.
Ja vajag citu vietu kur pārlaust, taz izmaniam >10 par citu lūzuma gadu.

Par datumu, man itkā viss strādā (Excel2003), jo vienkārši uztaisīju Format-Cell... un Category uzliku Date.
To var izdarīt arī iekrāsojot vairākas šūnas.

PS: beidzot noskaidroju, ka esmu dzimis trešdienā. Ko gan tas varētu nozīmēt?  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

JDat, paldies!
Tava formula strādā! Ar 2000 gada problēmu pats tikšu galā.  ::

----------


## JDat

Vispār jau pēdējā formula tiek galā ar Y2K.
Varētu uztaisīt vēl krutāk (automātiski ja dzimis līdz šodienai, tad 2000+, ja dzimis "rītdien vai vēl tālākā nākotnē", tad 1900), bet tad: vai nu formula mazohisms vai jāraksta visual basic funkcija. Negribu ne ar vienu ne ar otru čakarēties, jo saule acīs spīd, bet žalūziju nav un nebūs.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, paldies, viss strādā. Nebiju izlasījis Tavu iepriekšējo postu.

----------

